# Unwanted cats



## tractng (Aug 6, 2007)

Guys,

I have a few cats coming to our plant area/rose in front of our house and pooping there .

Is there any stuff I can buy to help this situation.

We are getting pissed but haven't told our neighbor yet.

Tony


----------



## Kerrylib (Aug 6, 2007)

Try mixing dry laundry soap and pepper together and dusting the area.  I remmeber this happening to our house when I was a kid and my parents used that trick to convince the neighborhood kitties that our flower bed was not a litter box.


----------



## ALPS (Aug 25, 2007)

tractng said:


> We are getting pissed but haven't told our neighbor yet.



I have the same problem with the neighbor's cat(s).  I tried talking to them about it, but they insisted their cats can't possibly stay inside all the time; besides, I was told, they don't ever leave their yard.  Sure they don't...

Good luck with any homemade deterrents or even some store bought stuff.  Most is only marginally effective, and all needs to be reaplied often, especially after any rain.

While the cats poop in the flower beds and any clumps of grass left after mowing, they really like to use the garden as it is heavily mulched.  This is where food is grown for my family!!  My kids (1 and 3) like to help harvest veggies from time to time.  

After my words fell on deaf ears, I decided to do something myself.

Effective solutions:  live trap or .22.  Nothing works better.

Sorry to you cat people, but I tried the nice way first. It's my lawn, my garden and my family's health.  Your cat is way less important than my kids.


----------



## bnaylor (Jan 30, 2008)

Isn't it tempting to just go over and poo in the offending neighbor's yard and yell at them, "How do you like it?" While your children and your health should be the most important thing to you, it is not anyone's place in this world to say who or what is more important regarding someone else's life. When cats fell out of favor in Europe, they were eliminated to the point where the rat population went completely out of control resulting in the Black Plague. It's about understanding and tolerance and respect which I am sure is a lesson we want our children to understand. First, you talk to the neighbor. If you feel you are not being heard, talk to the neighbor a second time and tell them it is unacceptable. It is your yard and your rules. There are fencing options for cats. Maybe even let your neighbor know that there are fencing options for cats. You don't have to do the research for them; just state the fact. Then discuss a date that you want the problem resolved. For example, (depending on discussion) "Okay, you're going to look into fencing or build an enclosure and have the problem resolved by date. If there are any delays, please let me know. Thank you." (More bees with honey.) IF no resolution by agreed upon date, you go over, get an update, and if unsatisfied (they really aren't trying) let them know that you're calling animal control. Shooting or trapping the animal is illegal, depending on the state, could cost you a fine and some jail time. It is also a bad example to your children of problem solving and getting along. At the very least, you will have an enemy living near you, just waiting for you or your children to do something remotely aggravating. I had a cat who used the neighbor's mulch for his litterbox. I was unaware. My neighbor told me. It was embarrassing, uncomfortable, and while my cat is an animal, I still felt the same way as a human parent which is "Not my cat (kid)." I didn't want to believe that my cat could do anything wrong. The only thing I could do at that time was keep him in. So that's what I did. He eventually got over wanting to go out and was safer. In addition to apologizing and asking permission to go on the neighbors property with a bag and clean up after my cat, I followed up with my neighbor to make sure I cleaned well enough and that everything was remaining neighborly. I got grumped at that, "yes, everything was cleaned up and I have not seen your cat; but the birds are sitting in the tree and pooing all over my car, the squirrels are digging up everything and the rabbits were eating all the flowers." I could only reply that I couldn't control the squirrels. Today, I have my cats fenced in for their own protection as I have neighbors who let their dogs run so I do understand that it can be frustrating to have neighbors whose concerns are not the same as yours. Sometimes people have something going on in their lives that we don't know about. When my fiance was killed 6 months before our wedding, my head was up my butt for about a year. Some other suggestions for neighbors with roaming cats: enclosed porch, an enclosed gazebo, a sunroom addition, even one of those little boxes that sit in the window, a bay window, a small 10 x 10 framed and wire enclosure with shelves off the back of the house accessed through an existing window/patio door, etc. If you're a handyman, look at it as an opportunity to make a little cash on a side job. To protect your garden, you can also use motion sensing sprinklers. That should scare off the bunnies too. I hope this helps. There's already enough hostility and pain in the world that none of us needs to add to it.


----------



## Hack (Jan 30, 2008)

I remember that moth balls kept opossum away from our yard.  This might work well for cats as well...it's worth a try.

Live traps or a .22 will only infuriate your neighbors...don't ask me how I know this.  A DOG would be a good deterrent, but then you've got "bigger" things to step in  

You could also try electrifying a small fence around the area.  I had a neighbor who did this around his Koi pond to keep the raccoons out.  He put 18" stakes in the ground about 3' apart, strung wire between them in three places about 4"-6" apart, and then hooked it up to a horse electric fence.  Hasn't lost any fish since.  I think it only takes once...


----------



## travelover (Jan 31, 2008)

I've seen sprinklers that kick on with an electric eye designed for this purpose. 

http://www.mountainvalleygrowers.com/scarecrow.htm

When I was a kid my dad used to shoot, shovel and shut up, but the neighbors knew and it made us kids kind of pariahs. I wouldn't recommend it. Pet owners are frequently not rational.


----------



## ToolGuy (Jan 31, 2008)

That sprinkler idea is brilliant. And being an animal lover myself, I can appreciate how neighbors might me annoyed at knowing their beloved kitty (who really didn't know any better) is burried somewhere near the woods. And besides, cats jumping 3 feet in the air when the sprinkler turns on is funny!


----------



## cranbrook2 (Jan 31, 2008)

If i had a dollar for every time i stepped on a cat turd i,d be rich  
This should make you feel better now .


----------



## guyod (Jan 31, 2008)

*cring*  my neighbor has like 15 cats and i thought that was bad.. luckily i have a well trained dog who like to play  "get the cat"


----------



## inspectorD (Jan 31, 2008)

No wonder you build BIRD houses.....
B..birds
I...in
R...real
D...dilema


----------



## cranbrook2 (Jan 31, 2008)

inspectorD said:


> No wonder you build BIRD houses.....
> B..birds
> I...in
> R...real
> D...dilema



 My cats get fed too well to eat the birds .They cost me $ 150.00 a month to feed them.  I am surrounded by dairy farms so they just keep coming and then i get the odd city slicker tossing thier cat out in front of my place.


----------



## inspectorD (Feb 1, 2008)

Glad to see someone with a mission. 
So you have to build at least one house a month to support your family of felines. 

Hope they keep the mouse population in check anyway.


----------



## cranbrook2 (Feb 1, 2008)

The cats do a great job with the mice outside but since they don,t come in the house the mice do  ,I am picking up some mouse traps today.


----------



## rjarrett001 (Feb 1, 2008)

It's not the fault of the cats. Their just doing what comes naturally. It's the irresponsible owners. I don't care much for cats, but I also don't that they should pay for the carelessness of their owners. The Sprinkler would be hilarious.  
Also, I'm a firm believer in payback. Using a rubber glove, pick up the offending poo and decorate the neighbors house with a curve ball.


----------



## rjarrett001 (Feb 1, 2008)

Also, if you can actually catch the cats in your yard, a mixture of liquid skunk scent and water in an electric watergun sprayed liberally onto the cats will give the neighbors a wonderful aroma throughout their home.


----------



## shan2themax (Feb 12, 2008)

I am quite impressed with your cat collection.... but.... hourding is no fun.... I know... cause I tend to do it myself... I have 12 myself.... they have all been either rescued or there mommy had them when I rescued her...... 
people need to be more responsible with their pets..... most of mine are spayed or neutered......


----------



## nvhost (Feb 14, 2008)

I've got 8 cats and 5 dogs. They're pretty much ok, as long as they don't meet each other inside the house. Or else it would turn like a bloody war zone. I don't have much of mice problems at home. 

But I don't plan to add any more pets any time soon. i think 8 cats and 5 dogs is enough. Plus my pet monkey and lizard. 

It's cool to know you've got plenty of pets. Take good care of them.


----------



## Paisley_Chic (Mar 3, 2008)

Black pepper sprinkled around the garden will do the trick. Scoop the poo and toss it in the neighbor's yard.


----------



## tractng (Mar 24, 2008)

After months I am still getting the same problem.  Talked to the neighbor but no results.

I am thinking of trapping the little creature.


Tony


----------

